# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [CD Player] Δεν ανεβάζει το cd

## kokoblue

Καλημέρα σε ένα επαγγελματικό cd player AMERICAN DJ pro dj1 ειχα ένα θέμα με το ποτάκι ποτέ άνοιγε ποτέ έκλεινε ποτέ όχι τελικά άλλαξα τονλαστιχακι και όλα οκ!!

Το επόμενο πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο μηχανισμός δεν περνει το cd επάνω ώστε να το διαβάσει...που οφείλετε αυτό;;
Στην οθόνη μ γράφει error 

H κεφαλή είναι η KSS-213c

----------


## spirakos

Καθαρισε καλα καθε επαφη με το λαστιχο να ειναι στεγνα και βαλε σπρει  γρασου σε ολα τα υπολοιπα γραναζια
Αν παρα ταυτα συνεχιζει να μην τραβαει τοτε δεν ειναι ικανη η τροφοδοσια του μοτερ

----------


## xrhstos1978

αν ο ιμάντας ειναι οκ, τοτε δεν εχεις βάλει σωστά το συρτάρι

----------


## kokoblue

Ο ιμάντας είναι καινούργιος και το συρτάρι μπενοβγενειν κανονικα!!! Αλλά η όλη κίνηση να σηκωθεί να πάει να έρθει το ματάκι του τίποτα...μένουμε στο συρτάρι....

----------

